# Good factory 22-250 rounds?



## Arrowhead (Jan 14, 2011)

For the last 10 years I used Remington Power Lokt 55gn HP 22-250 rounds for coyotes. These were the best factory rounds I ever shot. I can keep 5 shot, dime size groups at 100yrds. I went to order more today, and I guess they are discontinued for the 250. :bang: *What is a good factory round?* I prefer 55grn for coyotes. I like a hollow point over a ballistic tip, but would try a BT if recommended. I have friends that shoot Hornady and get great groups... my gun don't really like them, I get about a 3" group at 100yrds. *Any suggestions?*


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 15, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> For the last 10 years I used Remington Power Lokt 55gn HP 22-250 rounds for coyotes. These were the best factory rounds I ever shot. I can keep 5 shot, dime size groups at 100yrds. I went to order more today, and I guess they are discontinued for the 250. :bang: *What is a good factory round?* I prefer 55grn for coyotes. I like a hollow point over a ballistic tip, but would try a BT if recommended. I have friends that shoot Hornady and get great groups... my gun don't really like them, I get about a 3" group at 100yrds. *Any suggestions?*


 
I would suggest that you buy reloading equipment such as Lee or Dillon and develop your own loads. It is amazing at how your own tweaking can hone in on the perfect combination!


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 15, 2011)

Arrowhead,

Federal Premium - Rifle Details

55gr Sierra BTHP loaded by Federal. Have run the same Bullet in a 1-10 Swift for a bit.

It's a conventional jacketed bullet unlike the plated jacket Remmies you're rifle likes, but it's a rare rifle that dosn't like the Sierras.

It sucks that you don't load your own, as the Sierra 52gr Match King is absolute hell on 'yotes and woodchucks but ya gotta load them yourself.

What's the rate of twist on that rifle?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Maldeney (Jan 15, 2011)

Rickochet said:


> I would suggest that you buy reloading equipment such as Lee or Dillon and develop your own loads. It is amazing at how your own tweaking can hone in on the perfect combination!


 
I agree, but man the time you can "waste" doing it!

Arrow, what rifle do you have? I have a Ruger MarkII, Absolutely love it. I bought it on a whim, went looking for a 30-06 and came home with the 22-250, best love affair I ever had :hypnotized:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 15, 2011)

Rickochet said:


> I would suggest that you buy reloading equipment such as Lee or Dillon and develop your own loads. It is amazing at how your own tweaking can hone in on the perfect combination!


 I have reloaded them at a friends house before. I know there is a lot of satisfaction in doing your own. They were very accurate and consistent. But not having my own equipment to reload, and only shooting 20-30 rounds a year at coyotes, it was not worth the hassle of doing it, nor could I justify buying the reloader for just a few rounds. I was getting near perfect groups with the ammo I mentioned earlier.


dingeryote said:


> Arrowhead,
> 
> Federal Premium - Rifle Details
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dinger... sounds like a winner, I'll try to find some. Any good places to order it? 


Maldeney said:


> I agree, but man the time you can "waste" doing it!
> 
> Arrow, what rifle do you have? I have a Ruger MarkII, Absolutely love it. I bought it on a whim, went looking for a 30-06 and came home with the 22-250, best love affair I ever had :hypnotized:


 
Its a Remington 700 with the bull barrel.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 15, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Arrowhead,
> 
> Federal Premium - Rifle Details
> 
> ...


 
Same here! I get good groups out of my savage 22-250 with that round, every gun is different for sure since I could never dial in the remington rounds.


----------

